# Wine Drinkers Tend to Be Healthier



## Tom (Jun 27, 2010)

Daniel, What do you think?
From Wine Spectator

French Study Concludes Wine Drinkers Tend to Be Healthier
But lifestyle and socioeconomic factors may be the reason
Jacob Gaffney
Posted: May 24, 2010 
The headlines for several newspapers and websites sounded like a dream come true: "People Who Drink Half-Bottle of Wine a Day Are Healthier," "Moderate Wine Drinkers Have Healthier Hearts ... and Minds," and "A Half-Bottle of Wine a Day Keeps the Doctor Away." The stories were crowing about a new French study, scheduled to be published in an upcoming issue of the European Journal of Clinical Nutrition, that finds that people who drink moderate amounts of wine are healthier in several key categories than nondrinkers. But is the hype true?

Certainly, multiple studies have found links between wine and better health, particularly cardiovascular health. (They have also found links between wine consumption and increased rates of some cancers.) But scientists have yet to conclusively determine how wine may improve health. And a closer analysis of the French study shows that the lifestyle habits and socioeconomic status of those who drink wine may be bigger factors.

The study was conducted by a team of researchers at the Center for Cardiovascular Disease Prevention at various Paris public hospitals, who asked questions of nearly 150,000 people from the Paris area. They found that 13.7 percent of men and 23.9 percent of women did not drink at all. Drinkers were divided into four groups according to their alcohol consumption: never, less than one glass a day (low), up to three glasses daily (moderate) and more than three glasses daily (heavy). All the subjects also underwent a gamut of health tests. 

The researchers found that women who drank moderate amounts of alcohol had lower body-mass index, waist circumference, blood pressure and blood lipids, including bad cholesterol. Men who drank moderately had lower body-mass index, heart rate, blood pressure and better blood sugar levels, plus lower stress and depression scores.

But rather than proof that wine should replace an apple a day, the study authors conclude that moderate drinkers tend to have healthier diets, balance work and leisure more effectively and exercise more. In comparing the groups of drinkers versus nondrinkers, study co-author Dr. Boris Hansel said in a statement, "Importantly, the findings showed moderate alcohol consumption is a powerful general indicator of optimal social status, and this could be a key reason for improved health in these subjects."

That doesn't mean wine can't improve people's well being, but more study is needed.


----------



## xxplod (Jun 29, 2010)

i think winemakers are healther lol


----------



## Christ (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice information Tom thx for sharing. It has always been a true that moderate wine drinkers are healthy than the other people.


----------



## seopiper (Jul 9, 2010)

I do agree that that MODERATE wine drinkers have healthier lifestles. But take note with the word "moderate" --> not too much. 

“Importantly, the findings showed moderate alcohol consumption is a powerful general indicator of optimal social status, and this could be a key reason for improved health in these subjects,” study author, Dr. Boris Hansel said.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 9, 2010)

So moderate times...oh say 5 must be really good right?




I'm gonna live for evaaaaaaaa



Kidding aside, at least I'll make an easy job for the embalmer.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with Tom. More study is needed so I am going to the kitchen for a glass right now!


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2010)

Start drinking and let us know..


----------



## dpambianchi (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi folks, and sorry for taking so long to interject ... I thought I would be automatically subscribed to a thread in this forum, but I guess not.

Anyways, yes, absolutely, Wine Drinkers Tend to Be Healthier.

Socioeconomic factors (eg lifestyle) obviously have a great impact, so the association works both ways, i.e. wine drinkers tend to be healthier, and a healthy lifestyle allows you to drink to further improve your life.

I've written a comprehensive summary of the relationship between wine and health in my latest book "Wine Myths, Facts & Snobberies: 81 Questions & Answers on the Science & Enjoyment of Wine." 

See http://www.TechniquesInHomeWinemaking.com for more info.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> Start drinking and let us know..


Wow I fell better already.
More


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 9, 2010)

dpambianchi said:


> Hi folks, and sorry for taking so long to interject ... I thought I would be automatically subscribed to a thread in this forum, but I guess not.
> 
> Anyways, yes, absolutely, Wine Drinkers Tend to Be Healthier.
> 
> ...




Don't appologize, in this forum you're never late for the party.


----------



## wines just fine (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know if having a glass of wine now and then makes me healthier...

but it sure makes me *feel* better!


----------



## dpambianchi (Jul 12, 2010)

wines just fine said:


> I don't know if having a glass of wine now and then makes me healthier...
> 
> but it sure makes me *feel* better!



You're halfway there then!!


----------



## donnaclif (Jul 13, 2010)

Its the red wines which are healthiest especially pinot noir which has one of the highest percentage of resveratrol, which contributes immensely to lower your heart problem and increasing your life span.


----------



## dpambianchi (Jul 13, 2010)

donnaclif said:


> Its the red wines which are healthiest especially pinot noir which has one of the highest percentage of resveratrol, which contributes immensely to lower your heart problem and increasing your life span.



Yes, red wines are the healthiest and Pinot Noir is up there as one of the healthiest; however, the level of resveratrol in red wines is too low to be of significant consequence. But a diet rich in resveratrol (blueberries, green tea, etc) coupled with moderate red wine consumption will definitely have a positive health impact. Dr Roger Corder's research has demonstrated that procyanidins are the HEALTHY polyphenols in reds, and that Tannat wines have the highest level of procyanidins.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 14, 2010)

I just enjoy my wine. If you want meds, take a pill. We don't know how much is beneficial anyway. But, I'll bet there are people using health as a reason to drink and that's just not good. Drink up!


----------



## donnaclif (Jul 14, 2010)

dpambianchi said:


> Yes, red wines are the healthiest and Pinot Noir is up there as one of the healthiest; however, the level of resveratrol in red wines is too low to be of significant consequence. But a diet rich in resveratrol (blueberries, green tea, etc) coupled with moderate red wine consumption will definitely have a positive health impact. Dr Roger Corder's research has demonstrated that procyanidins are the HEALTHY polyphenols in reds, and that Tannat wines have the highest level of procyanidins.



Thanks Daniel that was quite informative.


----------



## dpambianchi (Jul 18, 2010)

Lurker said:


> I just enjoy my wine. If you want meds, take a pill. We don't know how much is beneficial anyway. But, I'll bet there are people using health as a reason to drink and that's just not good. Drink up!



There is general agreement that 1-2 glasses of red wine / day is best, though, you are right, the benefits have not been quantified. Drinking red wine for improved health has actually been proven; even those who have had a cardiac condition are advised to keep drinking (and even start) red wine in moderation.

But agreed! Drink up!!


----------



## donnaclif (Jul 30, 2010)

I believe this theory first came into being when it was observed that people living in south of France who drink red wine on a regular basis tend to live longer.


----------



## AndyL (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.physorg.com/news199432088.html



> Drinking alcohol may reduce the severity of rheumatoid arthritis according to new research published today. It is the first time that this effect has been shown in humans. The study also finds that alcohol consumption reduces the risk of developing the disease, confirming the results of previous studies.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2010)

interesting read


----------



## AndyL (Aug 1, 2010)

Very interesting - was surprised it wasn't up here yet... Hits a little closer to home for me - as RA has been running in my family for a couple generations now, and my rheumatoid factor has been running elevated for some time now - meaning it's likely I'll start showing symptoms. Guess I need to drink more


----------



## donnaclif (Aug 2, 2010)

Well health benefits of red wine has been confirmed through a recent research by an indian american scientist.
Visit this link: http://in.news.yahoo.com/43/20100801/1537/tls-drinking-red-wine-can-help-people-li_1.html


----------



## dpambianchi (Aug 2, 2010)

donnaclif said:


> Well health benefits of red wine has been confirmed through a recent research by an indian american scientist.
> Visit this link: http://in.news.yahoo.com/43/20100801/1537/tls-drinking-red-wine-can-help-people-li_1.html


We already know that red wine helps prolong human life, but to what extent and how exactly is the subject of much research.

What we do know though is that there is too little resveratrol in wine to effect such benefits. I'm not sure why scientists keep dwelling on this. If they are to feed resveratrol to participants in their clinical trials, they should do it in doses equivalent to what is found in wine, which is way too small.

The really healthy compound -- and I keep banging my head on the wall to educate people about this -- is procyanidins, not resveratrol.

Anyways. One thing is for sure: Drink 2 glasses of red wine a day -- it is HEALTHY for sure.

More on this subject in my new book "Wine Myths, Facts & Snobberies."


----------



## donnaclif (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah i have heard that before from you but couldn't help it since all these research makes me happy that my love for red wine is worth while after all.
can you please tell me if procyanidins, the compound you spoke about, is present in the red wine and that too in good proportions?


----------



## dpambianchi (Aug 4, 2010)

donnaclif said:


> Yeah i have heard that before from you but couldn't help it since all these research makes me happy that my love for red wine is worth while after all.
> can you please tell me if procyanidins, the compound you spoke about, is present in the red wine and that too in good proportions?



Yes, red wine is procyanidin-rich, and I'm looking forward to the day that the TTB and CFIA allow us to make such health claims on wine labels, but it probably won't happen in my lifetime.

Do keep in mind that red wine alone is not a panacea to long, good health. It must be conjunction with a healthy lifestyle, and that includes eating well and exercising regularly. As for procyanidins, there are many fruit and nuts that contain these great compounds, so eat up to complement your red wine drinking.


----------



## alanfalala (Sep 9, 2010)

The wine seems to offer more health benefits of beer. Additional benefits may be due in part associated with a healthier diet, the researchers speculate. Wine drinkers eat more olives, fruit and vegetables, low fat dairy products, poultry and lean cuts of meat, according to a recent study. Beer drinkers were found to eat more pre-cooked packaged foods, sugar, crisps, soft drinks, meats, sausages and fatter cuts of meat.


----------



## mcoltezo (Nov 4, 2010)

I like red wine, but generally my preference is white. With crossed fingers hoping, I ask.... are there health benefits to white?

I'm glad to have found this thread because I was wondering about this but also wondering about whether I might be 'toasting' my liver (no pun intended!!).  I'm in the "moderate" category, you see.


----------



## dpambianchi (Nov 8, 2010)

alanfalala said:


> The wine seems to offer more health benefits of beer. Additional benefits may be due in part associated with a healthier diet, the researchers speculate. Wine drinkers eat more olives, fruit and vegetables, low fat dairy products, poultry and lean cuts of meat, according to a recent study. Beer drinkers were found to eat more pre-cooked packaged foods, sugar, crisps, soft drinks, meats, sausages and fatter cuts of meat.



Yes, you are absolutely right. Red wine has inherent health benefits over other alcoholic drinks and red wine drinkers are known to have better lifestyles which improve health.


----------



## dpambianchi (Nov 8, 2010)

mcoltezo said:


> I like red wine, but generally my preference is white. With crossed fingers hoping, I ask.... are there health benefits to white?
> 
> I'm glad to have found this thread because I was wondering about this but also wondering about whether I might be 'toasting' my liver (no pun intended!!).  I'm in the "moderate" category, you see.



Very limited health benefits with whites, sorry. You need to switch over to red.


----------



## mcoltezo (Nov 9, 2010)

dpambianchi said:


> Very limited health benefits with whites, sorry. You need to switch over to red.



Thanks for the reply. I do like red as well....though there's still going to be white in my life. Hmmm....I guess I'll just have to make sure I balance it with enough red to get all the health benefits!!


----------



## dpambianchi (Nov 9, 2010)

mcoltezo said:


> Thanks for the reply. I do like red as well....though there's still going to be white in my life. Hmmm....I guess I'll just have to make sure I balance it with enough red to get all the health benefits!!



That's exactly how I do it. I throw in some port, sherry, bubbly, ice wine and grappa for good measures!!


----------



## CountryClubWine (Nov 27, 2010)

Ill drink to that!


----------



## frohe (Dec 16, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Kidding aside, at least I'll make an easy job for the embalmer.



Damn straight. By the time the embalmer gets me I'll already be pickled.


----------



## mcoltezo (Dec 17, 2010)

shaunmedrik said:


> Wine Drinker are good healther and good body builder because the Wine are helpful in digestive system. It is also protect many diesses.Improved lung function from antioxidants in white wine. Coronary heart disease reduced.Ulcer-causing bacteria reduced.



Cool!

Making your own wine: Tasty, cost effective and good for you! 

Can't get much better than that!


----------

